# Ride Quality



## stick30 (Jun 23, 2017)

The Atlas checks all the boxes but one concern that I felt and is mentioned in several reviews is the ride quality and in particular the bobbing and bouncing of the ride. My wife and kids are prone to car sickness and it drives me nuts and really don't want to make it worse. For myself, I love the soft ride but unfortunately I can't have the family vomiting on every extended trip.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

They could have offered a better suspension.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Could this be where the Touraeg will smile in justifying its higher price because of the much higher ride quality? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

stick30 said:


> The Atlas checks all the boxes but one concern that I felt and is mentioned in several reviews is the ride quality and in particular the bobbing and bouncing of the ride. My wife and kids are prone to car sickness and it drives me nuts and really don't want to make it worse. For myself, I love the soft ride but unfortunately I can't have the family vomiting on every extended trip.


Ask your dealer if they will let you do an extended (say 24 hour) test drive and judge for yourself.


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

I think the ride quality is fine. My wife is prone to motion sickness very easily, happens in our Tiguan and always in my R. She hasn't had any issues in the Atlas at all.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

SuitUp007 said:


> Could this be where the Touraeg will smile in justifying its higher price because of the much higher ride quality?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touareg is more expensive because it is better vehicle in every possible way.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

edyvw said:


> Touareg is more expensive because it is better vehicle in every possible way.


I'm on my second Touareg and I disagree that it's better in every way versus the Tig and Atlas. VW really doesn't care if it sells Touaregs or not in the US, and hasn't for a long time, and it shows. No seven seat option, a single kinda-OK engine option, minimal offroad capability, sky-high pricing compared to the competition and painfully slow, feature-less audio/nav technology from the 90s are real let-downs. None of these have been improved in years and the discontinuation can't have surprised many people. The new models show a much clearer understanding of what NA buyers value and a major re-alignment towards that, even when it flies in the face of brand values.


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

stick30 said:


> The Atlas checks all the boxes but one concern that I felt and is mentioned in several reviews is the ride quality and in particular the bobbing and bouncing of the ride. My wife and kids are prone to car sickness and it drives me nuts and really don't want to make it worse. For myself, I love the soft ride but unfortunately I can't have the family vomiting on every extended trip.


When I was buying the Atlas I tried a few other SUVs. In the end I liked the Dodge Durango, Ford Explorer and Atlas. The one thing that made me choose the Atlas was that it didn't have a bouncy ride. I don't get carsick, but just test driving the Durango made me sick with all the bouncing. That was a shame since it was my first pick (basically because you can get one used for really cheap), but I could never stand driving that SUV for long. Ford Explorer had a good ride quality, but the Atlas won for sure. It drives like a car, it's the same platform as the VW Golf. Do a test drive, you won't regret it.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

stick30 said:


> The Atlas checks all the boxes but one concern that I felt and is mentioned in several reviews is the ride quality and in particular the bobbing and bouncing of the ride. My wife and kids are prone to car sickness and it drives me nuts and really don't want to make it worse. For myself, I love the soft ride but unfortunately I can't have the family vomiting on every extended trip.


I think you have it backwards, the Atlas has a stiffer ride compared to something like the Pilot. This stiffer suspension means you feel the bumps a little more. I don't find any excessive bouncing, but you do feel the road. My girlfriend who didn't enjoy riding in my TDi sportwagon (made her feel carsick) likes the Atlas much better, but that's an apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

richyrich999 said:


> I'm on my second Touareg and I disagree that it's better in every way versus the Tig and Atlas. VW really doesn't care if it sells Touaregs or not in the US, and hasn't for a long time, and it shows. No seven seat option, a single kinda-OK engine option, minimal offroad capability, sky-high pricing compared to the competition and painfully slow, feature-less audio/nav technology from the 90s are real let-downs. None of these have been improved in years and the discontinuation can't have surprised many people. The new models show a much clearer understanding of what NA buyers value and a major re-alignment towards that, even when it flies in the face of brand values.


First of all, Touareg had TDI (not the best diesel engine, but it is good). It had Torsen AWD system. It is not made for off-roading, I think that is given, and who expected that did not deserve then anything better. It is pricey, because it sits on much better platform. It has longitudinal engine, it has Brembo brakes, it actually handles road, etc. You have it, you know. Atlas has 7 real seats, but max payload is sufficient for 4 people with luggage, and that is if that embarrassment of an engine does not die hauling stuff. 
Comparing Atlas to Touareg is like comparing 1991 Yugo to 1991 Honda Civic.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

edyvw said:


> Touareg is more expensive because it is better vehicle in every possible way.


Oh Edy being a Debbie downer again - what a surprise!! Maybe you should buy a Touareg as it's so amazing and better than the Atlas in every way, or be content with your X5, or get a 2.0t Q7 and tune it or STFU!


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

GjR32 said:


> Oh Edy being a Debbie downer again - what a surprise!! Maybe you should buy a Touareg as it's so amazing and better than the Atlas in every way, or be content with your X5, or get a 2.0t Q7 and tune it or STFU!


So WTF you want me to tell you? That Haldex in Atlas is better then Torsen in Touareg? That VR6 is better then TDI? Let's not forget that Touareg is sold still with TDI in other markets. That ATE or TMD calipers are same as Brembo on Touareg? That transverse position is better then longitudinal? Man, Atlas is OK car, but it is not Touareg. It is competition to Pilot (Accord) and Highlander (Camry), and that is where it belongs. 
As for STFU, not sure why it bothers you so much? Ah yeah, you got one pretending it actually moves.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

I felt this bouncing today in mine, was almost a like waves in a boat like little sways from side to side or like rolling waves from side to side. More so under 45 mph then when we were on hwy. anyone else still see this. I dont recall it in the sel I test drove but I assume suspension is the same across all trims. Not something terrible but I did notice it. Was more odd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

jkueter said:


> I think you have it backwards, the Atlas has a stiffer ride compared to something like the Pilot. This stiffer suspension means you feel the bumps a little more. I don't find any excessive bouncing, but you do feel the road. My girlfriend who didn't enjoy riding in my TDi sportwagon (made her feel carsick) likes the Atlas much better, but that's an apples to oranges comparison.


Atlas is stiffer than the pilot, it also handles better as a result.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> I felt this bouncing today in mine, was almost a like waves in a boat like little sways from side to side or like rolling waves from side to side. More so under 45 mph then when we were on hwy. anyone else still see this. I dont recall it in the sel I test drove but I assume suspension is the same across all trims. Not something terrible but I did notice it. Was more odd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not experienced this, I think the suspension is a good compromise between handling and compliance. It was a strong point for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

richyrich999 said:


> I'm on my second Touareg and I disagree that it's better in every way versus the Tig and Atlas. VW really doesn't care if it sells Touaregs or not in the US, and hasn't for a long time, and it shows. No seven seat option, a single kinda-OK engine option, minimal offroad capability, sky-high pricing compared to the competition and painfully slow, feature-less audio/nav technology from the 90s are real let-downs. None of these have been improved in years and the discontinuation can't have surprised many people. The new models show a much clearer understanding of what NA buyers value and a major re-alignment towards that, even when it flies in the face of brand values.


I 100% agree and I have also owned two Treg's (2009 VR6 Lux, 2011 TDI Lux).

The Tregs were very nice and we loved both of them, but, my wife and I both prefer our new Atlas.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I have only had mine since Friday, but I would say ride quality is very good. I have done mostly mountain road driving since I got it and it handles the turns very well.


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

*Ride adjustment*

I think the ride is a nice compromise between a stiff, performance oriented vehicle (like my wife's GTI) and a comfort orientation. The spring/shock setup is well damped and absorbs most bumps well. However, I found that increasing the tire pressure from the factory setting of 35 psi to 40 psi makes the handling better with a crisper turn in. The tires have a max rating of 44 psi, so there's still room to stiffen those sidewalls a bit more. I'll probably max them to 44 when towing my travel trailer this summer, at least the rears. It will be fun to see how the Atlas feels with a 4000# trailer.


----------

